# Casselton Reservoir



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Has anyone fished this before? Is it any good? I'm trying to find more spots to fish over here and I'm wondering if that is decent. Is that the body of water directly west of Casselton as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've fished it a few times in the summer and caught a lot of small crappies. it is on the west side of town along cr 10. i see people out there in the winter but have never fished there through the ice. it is real shallow in most spots. the deepest i found on the depth finder was 13 feet. good luck.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dont waste you time fishing it, I have fished it about 6 times in the winter and every time I fish it I think i will find a hole full of fish. But as you would guess it never happens.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Iv fished it twice this year and havent hooked any thing hell i havent even had a bite. Almost everybody that iv talked to on the ice said they havnt had any luck. But then again i talk to one guy who said he was hookin um all day and an older guy in town told me that some kid pulled a 14# pike out of there is winter.


----------

